#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Lançadores de Fibra + Fusão

## RafaelIpv7

Olá, preciso de contato de empresas que façam estes serviços, 
peço que diga o estado que atende, ou se em todo Brasil.

Mande seus contatos para o meu email, [email protected]

Fico no aguardo pois trabalho com diversos provedores e constantemente
eles precisam de indicações de quem faz estes serviços.

----------


## ubiquiti

Trabalhamos com execução de projetos de redes de provedores de Internet. Área de atuação região sudeste do Brasil, atualmente executamos pequenos projetos na região de Campinas - SP.
Executamos projetos de toda a malha óptica para backbone, redes metro-ethernet ou redes multi-ponto como GPON, GEPON, FTTH, FTTX. Lançamento de toda a infraestrutura de rede, fusões ópticas.

Contato: (19)99340-3192 cel/whats
E-mail: [email protected]

----------

